# MySQL offline



## Falcon37 (3. Feb. 2012)

Leider weiß ich nicht warum, aber MySQL scheint bei mir seit gestern Nacht offline zu sein, ich kann mich in's Panel nicht einloggen: "Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 76" und FTP läuft auch nicht. Letzte ISPConfig 3 Version mir Debian Lenny, 472 Tage keine Probleme gehabt, auch nichts verändert in letzter Zeit. Alles Websites die MySQL verwenden sind offline.

Weiß jemand Rat? 
Danke.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2012)

Die Datei /etc/mysql/my.cnf bzw. /etc/my.cnf ändern und in der [mysqld] Sektion folhendes eintragen:

max_connections = 500
max_user_connections = 500

und dann mysql neu starten.


----------



## Falcon37 (3. Feb. 2012)

Hi danke für die rasche Antwort, das mit den max_connections war schon drin es lag an einer vollen Festplatte, ein Script hat sich anstatt einmal im Monat minütlich aufgerufen. Habs gelöscht, jetzt läuft wieder alles  danke


----------

